

'Good news day' decimates website's readership - givan
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-30318261

======
simonh
I do accept that negative new stories are in important staple of news
organisations, but It's not as if only negative stories sell. Everyone wants
to buy a paper about their sports team's great victory, the daring exploits of
a military hero or about an amazing new drug that defeats a previously
untreatable disease.

'No disruption on the roads due to snow' and 'Underpass to be built by Victory
Day' are non-stories. They're either about things not happening, or things
happening as they were probably expected to happen anyway. It's not that
they're 'positive', it's that they're not news.

I read web sites and jurnals on specific topics like scinece or history and
their content is almost always positive. They are about progress and
uncovering new information. People love that stuff. Positive news isn't the
same thing as 'bad things not happening'.

